# Ellen Degeneres and American Idol



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

So I am sure that everyone has heard that Ellen will be replacing Paula as a judge on AI.  I personally think that anyone would be better then Paula so I am all for it.  I always record shows and when I watch AI I always fast forward over Paula's comments anyway so I won't be missing anything.  At least Ellen has a sense of humour!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thoughts?  For or against?


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well i used to like paula on AI but then she got.... weird. So Ellen is replacing her?!?!?!?!!!! i LOVE ELLEN!! She is so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am all for this !! go ellen


----------



## looovemac (Sep 15, 2009)

I am against their decision, I liked Paula at least I know that she is in the music industries.........  Ellen is funny but is she musician?!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2009)

I adore Ellen, but does she have any kind of musical background?  I would think an AI judge would need some kind of musical qualification........

At the least, she will be great from a humorous perspective.  She is a genuinely funny gal!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

I doubt she probably has any musical background but she can dance her ass off LOL....Not to mention she is great entertainment to watch and listen to. I think she will make sound decisions.


I think Paula is great...Half the time Paula seemed to be in another world IMO...and I do feel half the time her responses were too sugar coated...basically how much musical background do you really need to know if a person can truly sing...I sit at home and know which ones can blow and which ones need to carry their ass back home...I think she will be a good balance between Randy and Simon since they both have strong musical backgrounds.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it's a bad idea. Remember the SYTYCD episode where Ellen was a guest judge? Her quirky comments when she was supposed to critique the performances were funny for the first 5 minutes. After that it was just dull and predictable.

And I quite like Ellen, when she is in her own element.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm gonna miss that crazy bitch, Paula. I loved when she was out of it and she'd just make the most random comments ever. It was great. I'm even gonna miss the stupid little fights her and Simon would get into well judging contestants. It was a bit rude, but it made me laugh.

I'm not sure how I feel about Ellen being on the show now. I mean, she has no background in the music industry, but she is a hella funny dame.


----------



## tepa1974 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think it's a bad idea. Remember the SYTYCD episode where Ellen was a guest judge? Her quirky comments when she was supposed to critique the performances were funny for the first 5 minutes. After that it was just dull and predictable.

And I quite like Ellen, when she is in her own element._

 

Totally agree with you about Ellen's "judging" on SYTYCD.  I think her being a judge on AI is going to take away from the performances.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll miss Paula, but I like the idea of Ellen on AI. I like how she is taking the spin of being the opinion of the general public, after all that is the audience that they will be singing to. Whether you like it or not, Ellen signed a 5 year contract with AI, so she is there to stay.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 15, 2009)

i always thought paula was so pretty, esp. in her earlier days! her jewelry line is so cute too lol. american idol won't be the same without her... but ellen will be entertaining to watch. sometimes that show is so cheesey when they do group songs and dance, ellen's humor goes perfectly with that.


----------

